

DataArt and Kaazing Partner to Deliver Real Time Mobile Financial Applications - DA_Competence
http://www.dataart.com/software-development-company/news/dataart-and-kaazing-partner-to-deliver-real-time-mobile-financial-applications

======
o0-0o
My former told me they used DataArt financial application development, and it
was by far the worst product I have ever managed. Totally half-baked, bloated
code, completely shoddy development work, no QA whatsoever, et al. I cannot
warn people enough about staying as FAR AWAY from DataArt as possible.

